# Porting a program



## F1R3-R4H (May 1, 2019)

A long time ago, I found some kind of fusion between Opera and Tor. It was called OperaTor, I wonder that no one here has heard nor read about it, since it was only for the system of Micr0s0ft Microsoft.
Well, the thing is that I really liked that program: it was slow (of course, it's based on Tor), but at least it made that my IP was unseen to nobody. And no proxys, no VPN's. Just Tor.
I'll be reading about how to extract the code, analyze it, and, since it was proprietary soft, I mind that I must need to re-write the code. But this will open source, no sh1t of paid code.
The differences between the program that I've mentioned, and my project, will comes to be the next points:
1) Not so slow.
2) The user will be able to change to any proxy.
3) As I mentioned, it will be open source.
Last thing: since I hate to pay for something, but I hate most to use something that throws my privacy to the trash, I'll be porting it first to L1nux Linux, and then to here. I'll be speaking about my progress here in the messages.
Nothing more. Thanks for read.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

1) the "slowness" is due to the way the Tor network works, not the browser.
2) So it's just an ordinary browser then?

I mean, what are you trying to accomplish? We have everything already, you just need to put all the pieces together yourself.

security/tor
www/privoxy
(I'm not going to list all available browsers)


----------

